# Room for rent Hampton va



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Considering renting a room or a roommate situation in my house in the fox hill area of hampton va. 
Looking for 500 a month and half of utility's. Back yard is fenced and I'm dog friendly as long as your dog gets along with mine. No cats!! Must be willing to sign some sort of rent agreement. Respond here or pm me if interested.


----------

